# BBS Gold paint



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

Since Wurth no longer distributes their gold paint in the US, does anyone have any suggestions on other options for a gold to match BBS gold?


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: BBS Gold paint (Turbohase)*

call me 0940065 








$10 for the paint.
Alex 


_Modified by Alex @ Tire Rack at 8:09 AM 1-12-2006_


----------



## misterclean12 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: BBS Gold paint (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

Hey Alex, is there a paint code on that bottle? I want to get my RMs refinished in Gold, but the shop doing the work needs a paint code...
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thx.
Marc


----------



## defy_the_ordinary (May 20, 2002)

*Re: BBS Gold paint (misterclean12)*

bump for paint code


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: BBS Gold paint (defy_the_ordinary)*

No code, but most decent body/paint shops can color match. If you have to have this exact color, buy the touchup bottle, and have them match that.


----------



## CrisqoT.O. (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: BBS Gold paint (f1forkvr6)*

color code is:
- WRX (the previous generation subbie 2.5RS gold wheels)
- GK1 (for the newer STI wheels, a lighter shade of gold)


_Modified by CrisqoT.O. at 1:33 AM 1-26-2006_


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: BBS Gold paint (CrisqoT.O.)*

Bump for an old thread. I've noticed that BBS LMs have a slightly paler gold than most other wheels. Does anyone know the paint code for those?


----------

